# What is the correct rear tire on my '68 Krate?



## Matter (Jun 28, 2021)

Sorry for the crappy pics but this is about as close as I can get on top of a ladder.  This is what is on it now and I am curious what is correct?


----------



## Rollo (Jun 28, 2021)

Orange line knobby ... 








						Original 1968 Schwinn ORANGE LINE KNOBBY tire for early Krate  | eBay
					

Dated 4th week January 1968. This tire is totally shot, good only for display/conversation.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Matter (Jun 28, 2021)

Thanks!  I knew it was a knobby but not sure what style.  Any idea what a good replacement close to original would be?


----------



## Rollo (Jun 29, 2021)

... You had better check the back rim size first ... it should be an S-2 ... it looks like the back rim has been swapped out to an S-7 with the tire that's currently on there ... 
... Also your derailleur is not the correct one ...

...  this one is ...


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 29, 2021)

Rollo said:


> ... You had better check the back rim size first ... it should be an S-2 ... it looks like the back rim has been swapped out to an S-7 with the tire that's currently on there ...
> ... Also your derailleur is not the correct one ...
> 
> ...  this one is ...
> ...



I thought that about the rear rim. Did they ever make a brick pattern  for the S-2 20 inch?


----------



## Rollo (Jun 29, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I thought that about the rear rim. Did they ever make a brick pattern  for the S-2 20 inch?



Not that I've ever seen ...


----------



## Matter (Jun 29, 2021)

Thanks, haven't touched this thing for so many years I forgot what it looked like, so I dug it down off the shelf. Aug '68.






 I remember old repop seat and goofy grips.  One orange pedal...




Derailleur should be like this one on my '69?


----------



## Rollo (Jun 29, 2021)

Matter said:


> Thanks, haven't touched this thing for so many years I forgot what it looked like, so I dug it down off the shelf. Aug '68.
> View attachment 1438253View attachment 1438254View attachment 1438255 I remember old repop seat and goofy grips.  One orange pedal...
> View attachment 1438251
> 
> ...



yep ... same one thru 1973 ...


----------



## Matter (Jun 29, 2021)

Thanks!
Sorry about the crappy pics again.  Most of my bikes I put up on shelves in my shop a long time ago and it's not that easy to. 
 '68 Run-a-bout crammed in the back corner.


----------



## Rollo (Jun 29, 2021)

... Looks like an S-7 rear rim on the run a bout too ... most of the 68's came with a 16"  S-2 ...


----------



## nick tures (Jun 29, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I thought that about the rear rim. Did they ever make a brick pattern  for the S-2 20 inch?



yeah i have seen them but probably from old schwinn 20'' balloon bike  somewere in the 50s


----------



## Matter (Jun 29, 2021)

Correct about the S-7 on the Krate. 
 Yes, the Run a bout has S-7's on both ends.  Made me curious so I was able to get the serial number off that also.  ED01754.  Didn't realize they usually came with S-2's.


----------

